# Pom-Pom is sick with pneumonia...help



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
This is my first time writing on this forum, I hope someone has ideas on how to help my baby... I got Pom-Pom from a pet store (believe me, I am learning the hard way on why not to do this...) on Dec. 27th. He seemed very healthy the first few days then developed a cough. I brought him to the vet, and he was diagnosed with kennel cough and put on Clavamox. He did not improve, instead he got worse, more coughing, difficulty breathing, not eating, etc.... Back to the vet we went, they did an x-ray, and sure enough he has a right middle lobe pneumonia. They gave him sc fluids, a shot of steroids and told me to continue the oral med. Was better the next day, then went downhill again. We went back to the vet, this time they admitted him for the day, gave him IV antibiotics (gentamycin and flagyl (I think)) lots of fluids and some baby food. I picked him up in the evening, vet said he was optimistic, he was doing really well. That was 2 days ago. Yesterday he was active, playing, then in the evening he was very sleepy, and started his labored breathing off and on again. I have been giving him water by seringe, and he does eat by himself a little bit. This morning he was really bad in the morning, but then perked up a little, but slept all day, breathing with difficulty at times, and coughing at times. 
I just don't know what to do anymore. The vet said it was the worse case of pneumonia he had seen in an 11 week old puppy. He said usually, 7 days of oral antibiotics and they are good to go. Could there be something else we are missing??? I realize now he probably should have had iv antibiotics for longer etc... should I change vets? Do you think he is receiving the right treatment????
Did anyone go through something similar? I am getting real attached to my little guy, and it kills me to see him suffer and not be able to be a real little puppy......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

r u seeing the vet the petshop sees? r u having to pay for these treatments? since this is not going away they need to do a culture of the lung fluid and see what antibiotics this bug is sensitive to...u need to be on the antibiotic until there is no radiographic signs of pneumonia..u should never be taken off the antibiotic without a recheck radiograph. good luck!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh you poor thing and I feel so bad for that poor little furbaby...I would do whatever LadyM says as she is very good....Good luck!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> r u seeing the vet the petshop sees? r u having to pay for these treatments? since this is not going away they need to do a culture of the lung fluid and see what antibiotics this bug is sensitive to...u need to be on the antibiotic until there is no radiographic signs of pneumonia..u should never be taken off the antibiotic without a recheck radiograph. good luck![/B]



Thanks Jamie, I bought the dog 5 hours south of where we live. I am seeing a vet here in my town, the pet store said they would pay for the treatments but not the vet visit or admission fees. I am still waiting to see if they will do what they said... Pom-Pom is still on his Clamavox, but only one day of iv antibiotic. Is this unusual for the vet to do this? Should he not have kept him longer, knowing how bad the pneumonia is??? 

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
Diane


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM. I am so very sorry that you are having so much trouble. Try to stay calm and get your baby to the vet asap. Lady M knows what she is talking about. I hope you'll keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well ive seen them send them home with a long course of antibiotics then come in for a recheck xray to see if the pneumonia is cleared if it is then they stop meds...if still there they continue again. but if this baby isnt eating or drinking sounds like he needs to be hospitalized, nebulized, and coupaged so he can cough up all the nasties in his lungs. if the pet store is paying for the treatments..u tell ur vet u want top care and if they cant offer it to refer u to a place that can give it.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> Oh you poor thing and I feel so bad for that poor little furbaby...I would do whatever LadyM says as she is very good....Good luck!!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Thanks Marie. I will definetely talk to the vet again. He has not gained weight since I got him, he went from 2 pounds 5 ounces to 1 pound 9 ounces, and now after the IV fluids he is back to original weight. Although I don't know about todays weight. 

Jamie do you know how many ounces of water he is supposed to drink in a 24 hour period? He is 2 pounds 5 ounces. I forgot to ask the vet and I want to make sure I give him enough fluids. Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would have to look that up but if u want to make sure he is hydrated u can touch his gums...if they feel tacky then he isnt getting enough..u can also check skin tent...pick up the skin on the back of his neck...if it takes more than 2 secs to go back down then he is dehydrated


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> i would have to look that up but if u want to make sure he is hydrated u can touch his gums...if they feel tacky then he isnt getting enough..u can also check skin tent...pick up the skin on the back of his neck...if it takes more than 2 secs to go back down then he is dehydrated[/B]


Well I guess I have been giving him enough, he seems hydrated, thanks. I tried to have him stand to check the skin but he wouldn't, he kept laying down...so I did it with him on his side, I don't know if it's as realible, but it "seemed" ok.

Diane


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> i would have to look that up but if u want to make sure he is hydrated u can touch his gums...if they feel tacky then he isnt getting enough..u can also check skin tent...pick up the skin on the back of his neck...if it takes more than 2 secs to go back down then he is dehydrated[/B]










what would we do without Jamie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hi everyone,
> This is my first time writing on this forum, I hope someone has ideas on how to help my baby... I got Pom-Pom from a pet store (believe me, I am learning the hard way on why not to do this...) on Dec. 27th. He seemed very healthy the first few days then developed a cough. I brought him to the vet, and he was diagnosed with kennel cough and put on Clavamox. He did not improve, instead he got worse, more coughing, difficulty breathing, not eating, etc.... Back to the vet we went, they did an x-ray, and sure enough he has a right middle lobe pneumonia. They gave him sc fluids, a shot of steroids and told me to continue the oral med. Was better the next day, then went downhill again. We went back to the vet, this time they admitted him for the day, gave him IV antibiotics (gentamycin and flagyl (I think)) lots of fluids and some baby food. I picked him up in the evening, vet said he was optimistic, he was doing really well. That was 2 days ago. Yesterday he was active, playing, then in the evening he was very sleepy, and started his labored breathing off and on again. I have been giving him water by seringe, and he does eat by himself a little bit. This morning he was really bad in the morning, but then perked up a little, but slept all day, breathing with difficulty at times, and coughing at times.
> I just don't know what to do anymore. The vet said it was the worse case of pneumonia he had seen in an 11 week old puppy. He said usually, 7 days of oral antibiotics and they are good to go. Could there be something else we are missing??? I realize now he probably should have had iv antibiotics for longer etc... should I change vets? Do you think he is receiving the right treatment????
> Did anyone go through something similar? I am getting real attached to my little guy, and it kills me to see him suffer and not be able to be a real little puppy......
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that Pom-pom isn't doing well. You should definitely try to have the pet store pay for the treatment. Slightly off the topic, but I also noticed (and was impressed by) how well you described his treatment up to now. I think if you have any doubts about his treatment, take him for a 2nd opinion (but that may be harder to have the pet store reimburse 2 vet bills). I hope Pom-pom will get better soon.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140718
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pup should have 20 cc of fluids per pound over a 24 hour period. So, one your pup's weight should have at least 45 cc per 24 hours.
Good luck with your little one.
I would also check the lemon laws in your state so that you can have this handy when talking with the pet store.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

First, I am so sorry your pup is sick. I am so sorry you had to learn this way why never to buy animals from a pet store. 

Secondly, if it's the worst case of pneumonia the vet has seen- why isn't the pup kept over night? Why isn't he in an oxygen kennel? I would take him to another vet ASAP.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just want to say







Diane and Pom-Pom. I am so sorry your little furbaby is so sick. I sure hope he recovers fully and soon. I guess had he still been at the pet store he wouldn't have been given the care he is now getting from you. If you feel that the vet you are seeing isn't doing everything possible to make him well then perhaps another vet is the way to go. 
I will keep you and your little Pom-Pom in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I hope that your puppy gets well very soon. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry Pom-Pom is sick, I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I brought Pom-Pom to the vet this morning, and he recommended we bring him to see an internal medecin specialist, that would actually keep him overnight. So we did just that. The new doctor seems very thorough, she will start another iv, give him more iv antibiotics, oxygen therapy etc... He will stay until at least Wednesday, and we will go from there. This morning when we woke up, I went to get puppy from his sleeping area in the bathroom, (he didn't even cry or bark last night when I said nite nite like he usually does). Anyway, this morning he was lifting his head to breath and had pale white gums and his temp at the vet was 97.4 rectally... poor little guy... I will keep you updated... Thanks for your support.

Diane


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad u got him somewhere else....hope the little guy gets well fast


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Goodness, what a sick baby! I'm so glad you got him to the internist. Hopefully these treatments will do the trick. A big Welcome to you and Pom-Pom, and I hope your future posts are for happier reasons!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry your baby is so ill.Sounds like it was a good decision to get him to another vet.Many prayers coming your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry your little Pom Pom is so sick. What a blessed little guy he is though to have found his way to you. I know this has to be hard on you too.
I pray that the new protocol will be the answer to his full recovery and pray it does so speedily!

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Your poor little baby! Puddy and I are wishing a speedy recovery for your little one!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear that you managed to get him to another vet, hopefully now he will be able to get the treatment he needs to get well and come home a happier little boy. He is so very lucky to have you to care for him and give him the love and treatment he so very much needs.
Great big







s to you and little Pom Pom, and I will pray for his speedy recovery


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I brought Pom-Pom to the vet this morning, and he recommended we bring him to see an internal medecin specialist, that would actually keep him overnight. So we did just that. The new doctor seems very thorough, she will start another iv, give him more iv antibiotics, oxygen therapy etc... He will stay until at least Wednesday, and we will go from there. This morning when we woke up, I went to get puppy from his sleeping area in the bathroom, (he didn't even cry or bark last night when I said nite nite like he usually does). Anyway, this morning he was lifting his head to breath and had pale white gums and his temp at the vet was 97.4 rectally... poor little guy... I will keep you updated... Thanks for your support.
> 
> Diane[/B]


I am glad to hear that you brought Pom-Pom to an internal medicine specialist. In our experience, those have been some of the most thorough vets. Keep us update on his condition!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so glad that you got your baby to the vet quickly. Please, please keep us posted on Pom-Pom's recovery!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

> Hi everyone,
> This is my first time writing on this forum, I hope someone has ideas on how to help my baby... I got Pom-Pom from a pet store (believe me, I am learning the hard way on why not to do this...) on Dec. 27th. He seemed very healthy the first few days then developed a cough. I brought him to the vet, and he was diagnosed with kennel cough and put on Clavamox. He did not improve, instead he got worse, more coughing, difficulty breathing, not eating, etc.... Back to the vet we went, they did an x-ray, and sure enough he has a right middle lobe pneumonia. They gave him sc fluids, a shot of steroids and told me to continue the oral med. Was better the next day, then went downhill again. We went back to the vet, this time they admitted him for the day, gave him IV antibiotics (gentamycin and flagyl (I think)) lots of fluids and some baby food. I picked him up in the evening, vet said he was optimistic, he was doing really well. That was 2 days ago. Yesterday he was active, playing, then in the evening he was very sleepy, and started his labored breathing off and on again. I have been giving him water by seringe, and he does eat by himself a little bit. This morning he was really bad in the morning, but then perked up a little, but slept all day, breathing with difficulty at times, and coughing at times.
> I just don't know what to do anymore. The vet said it was the worse case of pneumonia he had seen in an 11 week old puppy. He said usually, 7 days of oral antibiotics and they are good to go. Could there be something else we are missing??? I realize now he probably should have had iv antibiotics for longer etc... should I change vets? Do you think he is receiving the right treatment????
> Did anyone go through something similar? I am getting real attached to my little guy, and it kills me to see him suffer and not be able to be a real little puppy......
> ...



Im so sorry to hear about your puppy. when i got my 11 week old malt. he too had a bad case of kennel cough, no pneumonia, just kennel cough. we went to the vet so many times that everyone there knew us by name. we spent money and more money on visits, medicine, iv fluids, etc... than i could ever imagine. this went on for 2 months until i decided that i was no longer going to give him medicines anymore and just see what happend (since the vet told me that normal cases of kennel cough could last no more than 2 weeks) i guess i proved them wrong. within 2 weeks everything was cleared up and i finally had a normal puppy. i have never seen anything so pittiful than a 1 1/2 lb puppy so sick. i absolutely broke my heart to hear him cough like that. now he is much better and very healthy. i will get him the kennel cough vaccination every 8 months from now on. i hope this helped you a little. just pray that the little guy will pull through and everything will turn out good for him.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to update you all. So Pom-Pom stayed at the internal medecine place for only one day. We went to see him the next morning that he was there, and he looked sooooo terrible. He looked so depressed. He was in an oxygen glass cage, a tube down his nose for O2 which she said didn't work well cause he was so little (but she left it in???). We had declined any blood tests at the moment, until we spoke to the pet store, yet she took blood from his NECK and left a big bruise. I was not happy








She said if we decided to put him to sleep to let her know because she had a friend who would want to fix him and keep him???????







Needless to say, my husband and I were not pleased with his care. We decided to take him out and transfer him to a critical care with an emergency specialist in southern California. We took a chance to take him out of the O2 and drive 4 hours south, but to tell you the truth, he looked like he was way more relaxed and breathing a lot easier. His eyes were soooo much happier looking, he was on my lap the whole time, sleeping and even used his litter box once while on me!! At the vets he was breathing with his neck extended but on me he slept and barely did that. Anyway, he was admitted last night, and they put him in a baby incubator with O2, (he was soooo cute in there. He even wagged his tiny tail for the tech taking care of him). He recieved 2 different IV antibiotics overnight and nebulizers, and fluids. They told me he looked better this morning and was transferred to their regular vet for a few more days of therapy. 
I never thought I would get attached to a little puppy so quickly. I had him almost 3 weeks and now my home is a reminder of him everywhere I turn. Toys, beds, blankies, litter boxes... I would give anything for him to follow me around the house, I miss my little buddy.... We will get him back when therapy is over, and I can't visit him because I am back home and too far away


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you got little Pom Pom to another vet! that one sounded a bit "whacko!". I mean was she suggesting he was so bad that he should be PTS!!!!??? I know that could happen in some cases..but it doesn' sound like pom Pom was near that dire a situation! Then to even suggest to you about her 'friend",,,eeeek! how uncaring and insensitive is that!!? Whew! ... good you got him out of there!
Sounds like this new vet is doing well by pom Pom..
Will be praying the therapy goes well and he recovers very very quickly!

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh MY! I am so glad that you took the initiative to get little Pom-Pom to a place that could help. The thing about the friend is just about the freakiest thing I've ever heard. Please continue to update us.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope your baby is improving... kodie and I send lots of love and we will keep both of you in our prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know how attached you can get to a puppy in a short time. I adopted Petie from the SPCA as a puppy years ago. I took him the every next day to a vet on the list given to me for a check up. He had a slighty runny nose, no big deal I thought, but the vet dx it as distemper. Turns out this puppy I thought was 6 weeks old was only 3 weeks old.

Of course, the vet told me to take him back to be euthanized, but I had bonded so much with this little guy I couldn't do it. I had to call the shelter and they had to put his littermates to sleep. I called two other vets, but each one recommended I take him back to the shelter. Then I found the vet who would be my vet for 15 years, until he retired. With his determination and skill, we saved Petie. It took 3 months for him to be healthy and I carried him in a little wicker basket like a baby. I almost lost him once to pneumonia, just when he seemed like he was improving.

It was a long, slow battle, but we won it. Hang in there with little Pom-Pom. I guarentee you that when he recovers, you will have the most incredible bond with the little guy.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I have just found this thread, and am so sorry your little PomPom is so sick. I'm hoping he will recover quickly under this new vet's care and will soon be home with you again.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Poor pompom. I hope he gets better soon. 
Please keep us updated on his journey to recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am just getting caught up on threads and I am so sorry to hear about what you and Pom-Pom been going through. I sure hope little Pom-Pom recovers soon and you can have a happy, healthy Malt. Please keep us updated.... I'm sure we're all concerned....


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this with your baby. It does sound like he is getting better. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I, too, just saw this thread. First, welcome to SM. Little Pom-Pom will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope little Pom-Pom is improving. Big hugs coming your way.














Please keep us posted


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Big hugs and I hope everything turns out well for little PomPom


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. He apparently is doing a little better, the pet store people transferred him from critical care to their regular vet, he is now off O2, remains on IV antibiotics, he is admitted there. I feel very helpless so far away. I can't visit him and I have to trust the lady from the pet store to do the right thing. I just want to hold him again, my little baby. He is so cute, when I was litter box training him, I would give him a tiny treat as soon as he'd finishe his little business, he would step out of the litter box with the treat in his mouth, and eat it, then he would go sit in his litter box and give me this look, like "look I did it again, I'm in my litter box, where's my treat!" without even actually doing anything. It's cute that he thought that being in the litter box was why he was getting treats and not actually going potty!! Or he knew but thought he could trick me!!! Anyway, THANKS for all your replies, I really appreciate the feeling on this board


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry about your baby, Chiquito and I send lots of prayers your way. I hope he gets better, and he can be home with you soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks again everyone. He apparently is doing a little better, the pet store people transferred him from critical care to their regular vet, he is now off O2, remains on IV antibiotics, he is admitted there. I feel very helpless so far away. I can't visit him and I have to trust the lady from the pet store to do the right thing. I just want to hold him again, my little baby. He is so cute, when I was litter box training him, I would give him a tiny treat as soon as he'd finishe his little business, he would step out of the litter box with the treat in his mouth, and eat it, then he would go sit in his litter box and give me this look, like "look I did it again, I'm in my litter box, where's my treat!" without even actually doing anything. It's cute that he thought that being in the litter box was why he was getting treats and not actually going potty!! Or he knew but thought he could trick me!!! Anyway, THANKS for all your replies, I really appreciate the feeling on this board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to be harsh but honestly, I would never ever trust the pet store people to do the right thing. After all, anyone who sells pets the way pet stores do cannot truly care about the welfare of animals. Even if they take decent care of the puppies, there are still a ton of issues that make me have zero respect whatsoever for anyone who is in the business of selling puppies in a store.









Of course, you have to do what is best for you but if this were me and I loved this little guy I would not let the pet store be in charge of his welfare. After all, it is not in their best interest to continue to pay for his treatment. 

I hope and pray that he will continue to improve.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Somehow, I missed this thread also. I am so sorry your little PomPom is so sick. I'm glad you finally found the right vets to have him at for treatment. We will pray for a speedy recovery. Thanks for all the updates and Welcome To SM. It's nice to have you join us. Looking forward to his recovery and pictures.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm of course very sorry about your baby being sick. I hope somehow this is going to end well for him. Ending up with a sick puppy is just one of the reasons we shouldn't buy from a pet store. I wouldn't trust them either. Just use your own vet or the best one in the area and make the pet store pay for it is what I'd do. Buying from a pet store is enabling the puppy mills.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

AWWW por pom pom, you are a great malt mom he is very lucky to have you . I wish him a very speedy recovery God bless him ~ Denise


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just called the vet for an update, I only talked to the lady in front, but she said his x-rays are getting worse, his whole right side is still totally infected and she didn't know if the left was also infected, I will have to speak to the vet. I don't understand why he isn't getting better with all those IV antibiotics. I think I am just making him suffer. He has had such a hard little life already. I wonder if it's time to call it quits. If he does get better, she said he would probably have some type of asthma (or weak lungs, prone to catching bugs). I know my husband's patience with all this is just about running out. I just don't know what I should do.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't know what to say. This is so sad.
Though I can't tell you what you should do, I can tell you to please, speak to the vet directly. Learn all of your options before you make any decisions. Also, you can ask the vet when he recovers, what medication would he have to take (for the asthma/lung problems) and how often so you know exactly what needs to be done. Ask him will the dog be in any unnecessary pain during this process (this will help you with your decision). You can then relay all the information to your husband and make the decison together.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that he isn't getting better. Poor little guy. I would be talking to the vet ASAP!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just called the vet for an update, I only talked to the lady in front, but she said his x-rays are getting worse, his whole right side is still totally infected and she didn't know if the left was also infected, I will have to speak to the vet. I don't understand why he isn't getting better with all those IV antibiotics. I think I am just making him suffer. He has had such a hard little life already. I wonder if it's time to call it quits. If he does get better, she said he would probably have some type of asthma (or weak lungs, prone to catching bugs). I know my husband's patience with all this is just about running out. I just don't know what I should do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this were me and there was a concern whether he was getting proper care at the vet he's at, I would have a consult with my own vet that I trusted and have him speak directly to the vet caring for Pom-pom. I would have him find out if the puppy can be transported back to your city and what the extent of his illness is and then if there is hope, I would take him to a specialist who can evaluate him. I would pay for everything myself as I do not trust that the pet store is seeking the best (most expensive) care for him. I would get him the best care possible and then sue the heck out of the pet store for your expenses.

This is totally breaking my heart.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

All I can say is


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must've somehow missed the part about the pet store transferring him to their vet. This doesn't sit well. I agree with everything KCM said.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just wrote a long reply to everyone and it is not showing up?????????? I have to go nw, hopefully it will show up. I don't want to rewrite everything!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe it was too long?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Maybe it was too long?[/B]


I didn't realize there was a limit. ?? Sometimes I hit a wrong key and my posting box goes away but then the back button will usually take me back to it...


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Well I won't retype my previous post... it probably was too long... I tried to just do the back arrow, I tried everything but it is gone! I called again just now and spoke to the vet himself, he seems very nice and was patient and answered all my questions. He said they are doing aggressive therapy, he doesn't expect him to look better for a few more days, they will wait to retake another x-ray. He sleeps a lot, but awake during treatments. He is eating a little bit, getting his fluids through the IV. He said his chest x-ray looks "staticky", but not necesssarily worse than the last one, but not better either. So it is a waiting game







He thinks that he hasn't formed scar tissue yet, and if he keeps it under control, he may not have lasting effects from this (if he pulls through). I am just hoping that the meds will kick in soon, so he can start getting better. He is such a sweet little guy


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Gosh I hope it gets better soon. Hang in there. Did you seem to trust the vet? I'll be praying for Pom Pom. Jean


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im still at school..been pretty busy..i havent read all post but i just wanted to stop in and say that even if the xrays look worse doesnt necessarily mean he has gotten worse since treatment...there is a delay b/w treatment and radiographs, so he can be improving but it wont show for a few days...i'll post more when i get home...its been a looooonnnnggg day


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Will continue with prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that you are having such serious problems with little PomPom. I watch every day and hope for better news soon. You are doing all that you can....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I do hope little PomPom starts to improve very soon and he makes a full recovery.
My thoughts and prayers are there with you and little PomPom


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Continuing to keep PomPom in my prayers for full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> i would have to look that up but if u want to make sure he is hydrated u can touch his gums...if they feel tacky then he isnt getting enough..u can also check skin tent...pick up the skin on the back of his neck...if it takes more than 2 secs to go back down then he is dehydrated[/B]



Thanks for that info!! That is good for all of us to know!! I always worry if Pacino is drinking enough water....
Thanks again!! (as she sticks her fingers into Pacino's mouth!!)

marie & (Will you Pleaeeese get your fingers out of my mouth!!) Pacino


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, the vet called a fewminutes ago. It thought that the change he was seeing was important enough to call me at home. He said Pom-Pom is actually walking around in his cage and he is barking up a storm!!!!!!!!!!!!! He hasn't barked in so long!!!!!!!! He did say he won't be going home anytime soon but that this was a very good sign. I am so happy, I just wish I could go hold him! Thanks again everyone for all your supportive messages. Please keep the positive thoughts coming, I want him home!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great news. I hope we continue to hear such wonderful, uplifting news.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww so glad he is doing better!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That sounds like great news!
It was nice of the vet to call you...I hope Pom-Pom continues to get better...


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw this thread, i hope pom pom recovers completely and soon to reunite with you!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Diane,

Well, I just caught this thread and read the whole thing....I want to say welcome to SM and I also wanted to say that I think you are going to make a great addition to our wonderful site....you seem to be a very caring and thoughtful Mommy to PomPom. 

I am glad to hear that it seems he is getting better and hopefully this will continue with his newest treatment. 

My prayers are with you and PomPom as you fight for his health.

Susan


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's about time you heard good news! I hope little Pom-Pom makes a full recovery and quickly!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so glad to hear PomPom is doing bettter. Welcome SM!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that was so nice of the vet to call you! I'm so glad that he is making progress toward a recovery. That is thrilling news!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that he seems to be improving. I hope he continues to improve and is home with you very soon.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">Hooray








I am glad he is doing better.</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear little Pom Pom is showing signs of improvement!

Just so you know, I looked up California's "Puppy Lemon Law" since I imagine your vet bills will be huge. Since you decided to keep Pom Pom rather than return him to the pet store, you are entitled to be reimbursed for his vet bills up to 150% of his purchase price provided he got sick and was examined by a vet within 15 days after you bought him.

You can read more here. 

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/lemonlaw.html


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear Pom-Pom is barking. May he continue to get better as the day goes on. Prayers and thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That's great news! Way to go Pom-Pom!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope Pom Pom is getting better and better everyday! Best wishes that he will be home healthy and happy with you soon!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad to hear that PomPom is doing better. Hopefully you will have him in your arms before too long.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that I somehow missed this thread. First I want to say welcome to SM. I feel so bad for you and you new baby. Please do not let the Pet Store push you around as far as proper care for your baby. They are responsible for the bills in this case. Always do what you feel is right in your heart. They only do everything for monetary gain. It sounds like PomPom might be feeling a little better which is good news. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Quick update, the vet called yesterday and said he was encouraged because he is "eating (although receptionist said not much, but he never ate much since I had him), playing and barking. His x-rays still look bad though, but I will think positive and think he is on the road to recovery. They took an x-ray yesterday morning, and it still looks pretty bad. The vet said he will be in the hospital another 1-2 weeks! Poor baby. I hope this will not traumatize him. He hates being alone, now he is in a cage all the time. I'm sure they are taking good care of him and giving him attention (who couldn't, he is sooo cute!). I am impressed with the pet store, they are covering all the costs and call us everyday with their update, even though I call the vet directly and get updates there too! I keep looking at all your little ones, they are all sooo cute, I can't wait to share a photo of pompom with you all. I have a few but will have to figure out how to do it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Quick update, the vet called yesterday and said he was encouraged because he is "eating (although receptionist said not much, but he never ate much since I had him), playing and barking. His x-rays still look bad though, but I will think positive and think he is on the road to recovery. They took an x-ray yesterday morning, and it still looks pretty bad. The vet said he will be in the hospital another 1-2 weeks! Poor baby. I hope this will not traumatize him. He hates being alone, now he is in a cage all the time. I'm sure they are taking good care of him and giving him attention (who couldn't, he is sooo cute!). I am impressed with the pet store, they are covering all the costs and call us everyday with their update, even though I call the vet directly and get updates there too! I keep looking at all your little ones, they are all sooo cute, I can't wait to share a photo of pompom with you all. I have a few but will have to figure out how to do it![/B]


It is nice to hear a promising report. Thanks for the update. Please continue to do your own calling, do not leave anything to chance where the pet store is involved.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Quick update, the vet called yesterday and said he was encouraged because he is "eating (although receptionist said not much, but he never ate much since I had him), playing and barking. His x-rays still look bad though, but I will think positive and think he is on the road to recovery. They took an x-ray yesterday morning, and it still looks pretty bad. The vet said he will be in the hospital another 1-2 weeks! Poor baby. I hope this will not traumatize him. He hates being alone, now he is in a cage all the time. I'm sure they are taking good care of him and giving him attention (who couldn't, he is sooo cute!). I am impressed with the pet store, they are covering all the costs and call us everyday with their update, even though I call the vet directly and get updates there too! I keep looking at all your little ones, they are all sooo cute, I can't wait to share a photo of pompom with you all. I have a few but will have to figure out how to do it![/B]


Glad to hear he is doing a little better. Keep us posted!

Do you have a digital camera or a regular camera? If you have a digital camera you can upload the pictures to your SM gallery by following the steps mentioned here: How to Post Pics And Avatars

To post the pictures in your gallery in a post follow these steps: Posting Pictures that are in the SM Gallery


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info on how to post a picture! I created a new avatar, it is one of the very few picts I have of him, the other ones he is sick and not looking to good.... As soon as he comes home, I will take picts and post more to the forum.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Thanks for the info on how to post a picture! I created a new avatar, it is one of the very few picts I have of him, the other ones he is sick and not looking to good.... As soon as he comes home, I will take picts and post more to the forum.[/B]


No problem! He is very cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so thrilled to hear that PomPom isn't worse, and hopefully is on the road to a full recovery. It sounds like he is getting excellent care and that they are communicating with you. I will continue watching for the positive updates.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

"I know 1-2 weeks seems like an eternity doesn't it. Is this the clinic that is 4 hours away from you or can you visit it on a regular basis?"

It does seem like an eternity. It is the clinic that is probably more like 5 hours away. I wish I could visit, I don't even know what the place looks like, but it sounds like they are taking good care of him. I downloaded photos from my camera, I knew I had more somewhere! I will go work on that right now, and hopefully post some in a few minutes...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I am so happy that he is doing a bit better!! We are praying for him!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I will hoping and praying that he will be in your loving arms soon.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Allright! I did it! Check out my gallery for some pictures of him! They are not the greatest, he does look a lot cuter in person!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ah what a sweetie! Still hoping for a good result for him. Poor baby, I can't imagine what he's going through.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He is very cute!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Pom-Pom is a cutie.







I hope he is on his way to a full recovery. I will be thinking of him and will contiune to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pom Pom is a real cutie







and I am still praying for his full recovery very soon


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

PomPom is very cute. Will continue prayers that he will be well and back with you soon.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

He's very handsome. I am glad he is doing better.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Just Precious...you are right, he must be getting well taken care of cause he is a cutie. Who could leave him alone.

Prayers continue.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh what a little darlin' !!! Will just keep with the praying he soon recovers quickly!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Another update!!!! I am so excited!!!! I just called the vet, he said Pom-Pom looks really good, eating ON HIS OWN!!! playing lots, BARKING ALOT!! He said "in fact, we can't shut him up!!"







That is soooooo him. I will do anything to hear that cute little bark again!! He said he has 2 more days of IV antibiotics, then Monday evening they will take out the IV, give him oral zithromax or something else, depending what they decide, and they will keep him the rest of the week, to make SURE he will not start to decompensate again without the IV antibiotics. I wish that vet was in my area, I really like him. He is so nice, answers all my questions, very compationate. I will have to find a good vet here, the one I was seeing I DO NOT TRUST one tiny bit. He allowed my baby to get so sick, even if I kept begging to add a different antibiotic, he kept saying the one he was on was a "good" one. Obviously it wasn't working, and I would bring him back because of heavy breathing, and pompom would look good at the office so they probably thought I was a nervous first time dog mom







. I really dislike them. Only problem is I have to go see them again for his vaccinations since I bought the "puppy care" package....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Another update!!!! I am so excited!!!! I just called the vet, he said Pom-Pom looks really good, eating ON HIS OWN!!! playing lots, BARKING ALOT!! He said "in fact, we can't shut him up!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know of anyone else in your area that has a dog? If so ask around and see who they go to and if they like their vet or not. The vet we go to now is the 3rd vet I took Lexi too. I'm so glad I kept looking. I love the vet we go to now. There are 4 or 5 vets at the clinic but I try to see one particular vet. I even had them put it in the girls' records that I prefer that vet.

You could even ask the vet you like if he knows of any good vets in your area.

Oh, glad to hear Pom-Pom is doing better!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great news

We all need a little good news on here!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah!!! I'm so glad PomPom is doing much better!!!







What great news!!
I saw his pictures in your gallery- Such a cutie!!







He looks so comfy in his bed!!
Keeping PomPom in our prayers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm so glad that PomPom is doing better! I just saw his pics in the gallery and he is a real cutie pie!







We will continue to pray for his recovery.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Pom-Pom is getting better. I know that you are relieved and anxious to have him back home. Our thoughts and prayers are still with you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!!







Sounds like little Pom Pom is moving in the fast lane on the road to recovery..FANTASTIC!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

So glad to hear PomPom is doing better, hopefully he'll be back home in your arms in no time!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

So happy to hear that PomPom is doing better. Let the good news continue!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is good to hear that hopefully your baby has turned the corner and is on his way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that Pom-Pom is getting better. Keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that Pom-Pom is getting better. I hope he gets to come home soon and is healthy forever.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Another update!!!! I am so excited!!!! I just called the vet, he said Pom-Pom looks really good, eating ON HIS OWN!!! playing lots, BARKING ALOT!! He said "in fact, we can't shut him up!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow I am thrilled that Pom-Pom is so much better and getting back to his normal little self again







That is wonderful news, you go Pom-Pom


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Well I guess it's time for a Pom-Pom update. He remains in the hospital for his pneumonia (8 days now). I miss him so much. I can't see him because I am too far away... I hope he recognizes me when I pick him up one day... They finally took him off IV antibiotics this morning. He is drinking and eating on his own, so they took the IV out, to see how he would do on oral meds. They put him on Zithromax and cepha drops. He is also getting antibiotic nebulizers, and bronchodilators. They said he is doing all the normal puppy stuff, barking (they said they can't shut him up!!), playing etc... but gets out of breath quickly. The vet said his cough has changed today. It is increased, but is now productive, so he thinks he is finally breaking up all the stuff in his lungs. They will keep him probably another week to see how he does on the oral meds, then we'll see. I am no longer putting my hopes up, everytime I do he has setbacks. He better be home soon, I ordered the cutest little jacket (xs, it will probably be too big, but it will keep him nice and warm!) and a new sweater. I WANT HIM HOME!!!! I miss him. It will be a dream to see him again. Please keep him in your thoughts still, he is so little, and doesn't know why he is in a cage all day long for 8 days... Thanks everyone, I appreciate all of you, and your reassuring words...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping and praying that Pom-Pom will be in your loving arms soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It must be terribly hard to be so far away from the hospital. It is very encouraging that PomPom is acting normal! That is great! Hang in there---he'll be home soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

each little step in recovery is a step closer to his coming home to his mama!! what a celebration that will be! Hope is is very soon!

Terry, Naddie, and Angel Missy


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Well I guess it's time for a Pom-Pom update. He remains in the hospital for his pneumonia (8 days now). I miss him so much. I can't see him because I am too far away... I hope he recognizes me when I pick him up one day... They finally took him off IV antibiotics this morning. He is drinking and eating on his own, so they took the IV out, to see how he would do on oral meds. They put him on Zithromax and cepha drops. He is also getting antibiotic nebulizers, and bronchodilators. They said he is doing all the normal puppy stuff, barking (they said they can't shut him up!!), playing etc... but gets out of breath quickly. The vet said his cough has changed today. It is increased, but is now productive, so he thinks he is finally breaking up all the stuff in his lungs. They will keep him probably another week to see how he does on the oral meds, then we'll see. I am no longer putting my hopes up, everytime I do he has setbacks. He better be home soon, I ordered the cutest little jacket (xs, it will probably be too big, but it will keep him nice and warm!) and a new sweater. I WANT HIM HOME!!!! I miss him. It will be a dream to see him again. Please keep him in your thoughts still, he is so little, and doesn't know why he is in a cage all day long for 8 days... Thanks everyone, I appreciate all of you, and your reassuring words...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. I hope Pom-Pom will be home soon!! It sounds like this vet is taking great care of him.







Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How old is PomPom? He sure found his voice at a young age.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that PomPom is getting better. I hope his recovery continues and you'll be able to see him soon.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> How old is PomPom? He sure found his voice at a young age.[/B]


He was born oct 20 2005, so I think he must be around 13 weeks? I will have to look on the calendar... He did find it early... Is it unusual? I read on here that some pups still are not barking at a much later age? I hope I won't have a little barker on my hands


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great to hear he is improving. He's probably barking at such an early age because he is trying to tell them he is getting better and wants to go home to his momma! Think of all the kisses you will get when he sees you....


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, one more update! He remains at the "hospital", the vet says he is doing really well. They have him running around the back between everyone!! (I sure hope he won't pick up some disease that way!). They all love him. He is almost ready to come home, the vet said he will keep him an extra week if I want, until next Saturday, since the kids will be off from school and hubby will have that week-end off! I asked him to make sure it was ok with the pet store since they are paying for his stay, and he said "don't worry about a thing, I'll arrange it so he can stay!!" If I lived close he would come home today, but since I am so far away, he will keep him the extra week, and even take one more x-ray before he comes home!! I gotta say, I am really pleased with the pet store and the vet. The vet is always so helpful, talks to me everyday. He said he doesn't really need the nebulizer anymore, but since he is still there, they will continue with it, he says it can't hurt him! His x-ray still has some signs of pneumonia but he is responding so well to the zithromax and cepha drops. Anyway, 7 more days and I get to hold my sweet little baby again!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay thats great news!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well, one more update! He remains at the "hospital", the vet says he is doing really well. They have him running around the back between everyone!! (I sure hope he won't pick up some disease that way!). They all love him. He is almost ready to come home, the vet said he will keep him an extra week if I want, until next Saturday, since the kids will be off from school and hubby will have that week-end off! I asked him to make sure it was ok with the pet store since they are paying for his stay, and he said "don't worry about a thing, I'll arrange it so he can stay!!" If I lived close he would come home today, but since I am so far away, he will keep him the extra week, and even take one more x-ray before he comes home!! I gotta say, I am really pleased with the pet store and the vet. The vet is always so helpful, talks to me everyday. He said he doesn't really need the nebulizer anymore, but since he is still there, they will continue with it, he says it can't hurt him! His x-ray still has some signs of pneumonia but he is responding so well to the zithromax and cepha drops. Anyway, 7 more days and I get to hold my sweet little baby again!!!!!!!![/B]


That is great news that little Pom-Pom is doing so well







I have to say you have been very fortunate that the pet store has been so good about it








I hope Pom-Pom continues to improve and comes home next week fully recovered, thanks for the update, it's always good to hear happy news


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!! That is just so great to hear!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW, that`s great news, you must be anxious to see him again!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Fantastic!!! soon your pom Pom will be home and mama can really get to enjoy her baby!! Horray!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What wonderfull news! Your baby will soon be home in your arms!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that Pom-Pom is so much better and will get to come home soon. Yay!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news! Can't wait to hear about the reunion between mom and fluff butt!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds to me like PomPom will be home real soon!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear the good news on PomPom. It won't be long and you will be together, so glad that it is good news!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just went to my mailbox and I recieved a check from the pet store paying for ALL our expenses!!! What a relief!! So this pneumonia ended up costing us 0$ !!!! I am really impressed that they are doing what they said they would. He is receiving top of the line care (until we pick him up Saturday), and one more x-ray before he leaves, and they are paying for it all. Such a positive thing to happen in such a sad and painful event we just went through. Just thought I would share my excitement! (more money to spoil him now!!!!!)


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, that's great! Pom-Pom is going to be one spoiled maltese! (And deservedly so.)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I just went to my mailbox and I recieved a check from the pet store paying for ALL our expenses!!! What a relief!! So this pneumonia ended up costing us 0$ !!!! I am really impressed that they are doing what they said they would. He is receiving top of the line care (until we pick him up Saturday), and one more x-ray before he leaves, and they are paying for it all. Such a positive thing to happen in such a sad and painful event we just went through. Just thought I would share my excitement! (more money to spoil him now!!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is really great,







I sure hope Pom-Pom is home soon and doing really well, I bet you can hardly wait to have him there with you


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Whoo hoo







!!! Thats just wonderful! You deserve it and so does PomPom!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> I just went to my mailbox and I recieved a check from the pet store paying for ALL our expenses!!! What a relief!! So this pneumonia ended up costing us 0$ !!!! I am really impressed that they are doing what they said they would. He is receiving top of the line care (until we pick him up Saturday), and one more x-ray before he leaves, and they are paying for it all. Such a positive thing to happen in such a sad and painful event we just went through. Just thought I would share my excitement! (more money to spoil him now!!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I am very glad Pompom is doing better!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's great. You are a lucky lady. Glad Pom-pom can come home soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear PomPom is doing well and will be home soon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear he is doing better and will be home soon.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

And how is the little man, now that he is two days from being home. I hope he is doing awesome. you must be thrilled to know that he will be home soon. Please let us know the whole homecoming story.

Susan

Prayers really do work


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

My only advise is that if you fell a lack of trust in the care that your furbaby is getting.Even a small question of it.Then change vets. Rudy and I would like to welcome you and Pom-Pom to SM and wishs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------

